# General SQL Error



## KatoFloresBR (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello! I'm with a new error in my set up in which a message shows up as shown in the picture bellow. I'd like some help with it, if possible. Is this something an amateur could easily take care of?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, I can't read Portuguese so I'll venture a guess that it says that the server can't be contacted via IP. Is this an error occurring when initially trying to install the SQL server (Which version? Full server or SQL Express?) 

Are you on the machine hosting the SQL or are you trying to access a SQL server on a different machine?

If after install, have you configured the SQL to allow TCPIP connections? Allowed SQL tcpip connections in whichever firewall software you may have?

We'll need a bit more info to provide accurate help. Unless, of course, some other user here knows that particular error.


----------

